# T5HO Alternative Sources



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Where can I find T5HO bulbs other than aquarium shops online or otherwise.


----------



## xmas_one (Apr 27, 2010)

Hydroponics shops carry them.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Let me be more specific... non specialty stores.... locally I have walmart and a handful of farm & ranch supply stores. I am trying to not order them online.


----------



## txfishie (Jul 12, 2011)

I have seen some T5 bulbs at Lowe's, but very limited selection. Never really paid attention to what exactly they had, I just know there were a few.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

never seen them and doubt you will find them


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

never ever ever.... really


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

The only T5 bulbs I have seen at Lowes are T5NO. Your best bet is probably going to be ordering online. Although, you should try Googling Hydrponics stores in your area. You might be surprised. I was amazed how many I found around Dallas. I also found one in the middle of nowhere Michigan when I was traveling for work. Even if you don't find one that's local, most allow you to order online which will still be way cheaper than ordering from an aquarium specific vendor. I just bought a 48" 6500k T5 HO bulb for $7.99 last week.


----------



## barrett69 (Jan 3, 2012)

How many of the 48 inch t5 ho bulbs from the hydroponic store(6500k) do you think would be necessary to grow plants(well) in a 70 inch long,2foot wide, 19 inch deep 130 gallon tank.I currently have 330 watts of them (5- 4footers, 1-3foot and 1-2foot), and my plants seemed to be doing well then 2 weeks ago i got green water and havent seen them since...


----------

